# Beautiful Wooden Sailboat on Craigslist



## Dunedrifter (Jan 31, 2019)

This is so sweet!!! I’ve seen her up close, but damned if I have $20k!

https://humboldt.craigslist.org/boa/d/eureka-live-aboard-sailboat/6808603660.html


----------



## Jackthereaper (Feb 1, 2019)

Do you do a lot of woodworking?


----------



## Jackthereaper (Feb 2, 2019)

Down to 15k now. Is that a hit and miss 7hp? Or throttle governed? Wood boats are so much work though.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Feb 2, 2019)

Yeah, I know wood boats are a LOT more work than fiberglass. I sent him some questions, and he said it’s a “hit and miss”...I honestly don’t know if that’s a good or bad engine. All of the boating forums seem to say DO NOT buy a wood boat. Sigh.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Feb 3, 2019)

Yea, as sweeeeeeet a boat as that is it would be a labor of love to keep her running and if any restoration is necessary i hope you have good tools. Hit and miss engines are old school farm engines that run by holding the exhaust valve open till the rpm drops to a certain threshold and then closing the valve so the engine doesnt stall. Huge flywheel keeps the whole thing rotating a while and holds energy.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 4, 2019)

Beautiful rig and sail plan, aweful hull. Short, fat, pig of a boat with fat ends and too much beam carries far too long. Her entry and run are a mess. In short: she’ll roll like a devil in any kind of sea, will be slow on all points of sail, and will struggle so fiercely to make any gains to weather...gods help you if there’s any kind of chop! 

Hard pass!

BUT you’ve got a keen eye for old world boats. Don’t give up your search! There’s a dandy waiting out there for you!

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 4, 2019)

Fuck the more I look at that hull...run away fast lol

No foredeck (shitty to work ground tackle)
Split cabin (wtf?)
Centerboard (why? Unless you’re gunkholing super shallow water, why have the trouble? Or listen to that thing bang around all night every night?)
Hull shape (I can’t get past this. It’s like someone saw a boat, once, then said “yeah I can build one” and did it all from that one memory, having seen no other boats, ever.) lol
Too much freeboard (can’t reed your hull and cabin when shit gets kicked up! Aka sails you can’t take in!)

Guy wants an insane amount of money for what is essentially a toy boat and not a boat that could handle any kind of real voyaging or crusing or weather lol.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Dunedrifter (Feb 5, 2019)

Geez, show’s how little I know about wooden boats! Thanks for the head’s up for sure! btw, the price dropped to 10K lol. Maybe I should go with fiberglass until I know what the fuck I’m into lol


----------



## Dunedrifter (Feb 7, 2019)

It’s down to $6k! It must be really fucked. It’s no wonder he’s promoting the “live aboard” aspect! Poor fella


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 7, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> It’s down to $6k! It must be really fucked. It’s no wonder he’s promoting the “live aboard” aspect! Poor fella


Yeah man. I wasn't gonna say anything....but... don't do it! LMAO. He's asking waaay too much money for that and no one is buying it still for a reason. It's his baby, his project that he built, and so of course he feels like it's worth more than it is.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 10, 2019)

Ok, ok, now we are playing a different game.

Offer him $4000 and go sailing. Strip and sell all the parts when done. Or keep the rig and hardware and build a new hull. Or take the rig and hardware and put it on another, better hull that’s already built but has no rig...or?

Cheap boats don’t have to be perfect by any stretch. If I could see it in person I’d be more inclined to comment on alll the cool stuff. You could live and cruise that boat up here for exsmple, but you’d want to ship it up on s truck haha. Or ship it down to the Sea of Cortez and cruise there.

Cheap boats at least get you sailing. And at least that one looks cool while doing it lol.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Dunedrifter (Feb 10, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Ok, ok, now we are playing a different game.
> 
> Offer him $4000 and go sailing. Strip and sell all the parts when done. Or keep the rig and hardware and build a new hull. Or take the rig and hardware and put it on another, better hull that’s already built but has no rig...or?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dunedrifter (Feb 10, 2019)

At this price it would make a sweet live aboard with the slip fee of $300/mo. including water sewer and electricity. Cheaper than any rents here by far, but who knows what expensive underlying problems exist.


----------



## Dameon (Feb 10, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> At this price it would make a sweet live aboard with the slip fee of $300/mo. including water sewer and electricity. Cheaper than any rents here by far, but who knows what expensive underlying problems exist.


Only takes one hull failure to put the boat underwater and more or less ruin it and leave you with an expensive mess and a pissed off harbormaster. You can buy boats for that price that aren't homemade wrecks. If you keep an eye out, you can buy a 30' sloop made of fiberglass that actually fully works for $6k or less, rather than buying a wooden boat that will likely have underwater rot issues and will cost you $20k to get into a shape you can rely on.

https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/d/marco-island-38-pearson-invicta-sailboat/6803079801.html
https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/d/west-palm-beach-1973-cc-39-sailboat/6801738605.html
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/d/key-largo-must-sellft-cal-2-29-andft/6797924150.html
https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/boa/d/ingrid-38-cutter-sailboat-must-go-7999/6814293894.html
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/boa/d/bremerton-1975-ranger-29-mull-design/6811971229.html
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/boa/d/bremerton-1976-nicholson-33/6811968214.html


----------

